# My Skyline!



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

It's here - It's registered & I love it


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

i love it too!!! especially the front splitter and the 34 rear spoiler looks cool

well done mate


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Chris

The car looks AWESOME  

Let everyone see a photo of the engine :smokin: 


Keith


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Just stunning - those new Volks just finish it off so well :smokin:


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

OOOOOooooohhh - I like :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

keith said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> The car looks AWESOME
> 
> ...


You know what - the embarresing thing is I forgot to take a picture of it 

It's a big shiney 2.7 with a T88 on the side of it for fun


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice one Chris I'm chuffed for you. :smokin: 

Looks ok for an R33 too


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Now that's class mate! 

What front splitter is that? And where did yoiu get the front clear indicators?

Cheers,

Mart.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Mart - it's a carbon fibre one by a company called Border I believe

No idea about the indicators - sorry, they were on the car when it came over from Japan...

Got an old engine shot here


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

What a top soec car !!!

What sort of power is it kicking out then? Should be good with a tubbie that size on it !!

Cheers

Si


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

It will be run here soon - around the 2.0 bar mark 

(just to satisfy my own curiously more than anything lol)


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

I love it! Hold on to that one.
Nice brakes


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

didn't get chance to say hello the other day (i was busy building a proper engine with the corect number of cylinders!!) but glad you like the car.

Cord


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord said:


> didn't get chance to say hello the other day (i was busy building a proper engine with the corect number of cylinders!!) but glad you like the car.
> 
> Cord


Hi Cord

Never mind that old 4 cylinder engine  

Get that big power straight 6 put together  :smokin: 

Keith


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

keith said:


> Hi Cord
> 
> Never mind that old 4 cylinder engine
> 
> ...


It was my DAY OFF!!!!!! and it's WAY more important than your datsun!!!

LOL, I'll get right back on it chief!!!! And i'll do a proper job cos George from CRD was saying over on 22b.com that he is going to get top honors. 

ha ha ha not likely, with the Drag Emperror himself running!!!!


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

-C-

That is one hell of a good looking car, you must be well pleased!
Let us all know what it makes


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

AWESOME MATE!!!!!!!! :smokin:  :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I'll second that: Bl00dy Awesome! :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Excellent :smokin: 

Don't think the GT-Cs were on when I saw it before. Looks even better now.

Let us know how you get on when you crank the boost up to 2.0 coz Top Secret wont let me run mine past 1.6


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

What a Beauty!
Scary- even got bonnet stays!!!!?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Bean said:


> Excellent :smokin:
> 
> Don't think the GT-Cs were on when I saw it before. Looks even better now.
> 
> Let us know how you get on when you crank the boost up to 2.0 coz Top Secret wont let me run mine past 1.6


Hi Dave

My friend that owned that car in Japan ran it on the
top secret dyno at 2.4 bar boost with race fuel,
I cant remember what power it made but it was more than 500 bhp  

It is a very good car    

Keith


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Chris, looks absolutely stunning mate ... dead pleased for you.

I believe you are only "up the road from me" ... fancy meeting up so I can have a look at the motor in person ?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

keith said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> My friend that owned that car in Japan ran it on the
> top secret dyno at 2.4 bar boost with race fuel,
> ...


Keith,

:cough: 2.4   
I'll bet it made more than 500
I thought it looked like the car you were selling a few months back - Chris really did get a winner there :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

That must be one of the best 33's I've seen, proper turbo as well.
Out of interest what gearbox is in it?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

oops, double post.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> I'll second that: Bl00dy Awesome! :smokin:


I'll er triple that.  :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Daz said:


> Chris, looks absolutely stunning mate ... dead pleased for you.
> 
> I believe you are only "up the road from me" ... fancy meeting up so I can have a look at the motor in person ?


Hi Daz 

I don't know if I am or not? lol - I'm not to far from Farnham if thats close to you? Yeah no problems with meeting up - i'm away for Le mans in it next week, but once i'm back, should be fine 

I've been out in it all day - cant stop grinning, even at 1.0 bar it pulls like a train until I run out of bottle on the revs front 

I don't plan to go as far as 2.4bar in it, I think 2.0 will be plently enough to scare the living sh*t out of me  It should rev quite highly as well eh Keith? 

Tim - it's got an uprated Giken box in it at the moment, which by all accounts should be ok until I start to explore the land of the big boost, then it could get a bit messy lol

Looking at the Giken sequential as an option - but I just need to get used to the car as it is for the moment I think 

This weekend has been expensive on the wallet for fuel 

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Chris ... glad to hear you've been out enjoying the car mate. It sounds like you are taking your time to get to know the car (running it on low boost, etc), sounds wise to me.

As for meeting up .... how about we meet at the Bolney Stage pub or something. I'm based about 15 miles West of Brighton.

Let me know mate.

Have fun at Le Mans.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Daz,

Definately taking it easy, there is no hiding that it's a damn big car and needs to be driven a different way to my Evo so it's a big learning curve for me in that respect...

Yeah the Bolney Pub sounds good! My better half lives down in Brighton so i'll try & tie it in together when I get back!

Can't wait to Le Mans - I want to upset some supercars in my Datsun Coupe


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Chris, drop me a PM when you get back and want to meet up - then we can arrange things from there.

Enjoy that car mate


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Oooh can I come as well


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello mate 
Im not usually a fan of the 33 but that is one monster mofo
I would be well chuffed with it too
and its in and registered b4 the new sva test regs    
JAY


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

We could make it into a southern meet type thingy?

I'm not fussed either way - never met anyone off here before lol


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'm quite happy to get a meet organised - i was going to organise another Devils **** meet soon anyway ... so we can just make it at the Bolney Stage instead (we know it's a good venue - with plenty of parking space).


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Sounds good to me 

Ive got to work for the whole of June basically  - so July would be good


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

-C- said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> Ive got to work for the whole of June basically  - so July would be good


Hope that is to pay for more fuel money  

Keith


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I think it bloody well is lol


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'll try and sort a date that doesn't clash with anything else in July then (I'm busy for the rest of June anyway).

Keep your eyes peeled in the meets section.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*i will come*

I will come to see the car.

That is the the most good looking 33 i have ever seen,It must be all worth it in the end, Fair play to you mate. And fair play to the man that sorced that BEAST...... :smokin: :smokin: 


ALL THE BEST M6BEG


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*Front splitter*

I have been having a good drool over your car mate and decided that the front splitter is the sexiest thing i have seen for a long while  
While i really dont want to change the std spec of my exterior i think this would be a superb update for my girl!!!
Any chance you know what it is and whether it is available for the R32


----------



## lucy (Dec 9, 2003)

Bloody hell Mr C. Who wouldn't love that!! Gotta say that is one of the best i seen. :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> Any chance you know what it is and whether it is available for the R32


It's made by a company called 'Border'

To be honest I havent got a clue if they do one for the 32 or not, sorry.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Lovely lovey car!


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

http://www.border-racing.com/border-web-catalog/main-catalog/border/info-aero.htm


----------

